# Did you join Impeach Bush Movement?



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

I know majority of North Dakotans voted for Bush. Now, we have a chance to correct it by impeaching this unfortunate President. Both Democratic and Republican party members join Impeach Bush Movmenet. However, Democratic Party leaders do not want Bush impeached. They want him to stay, because it helps to blame Republicans for so many troubles and inhances their chances for victory at the next elections.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

I did. :lol:


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

It would be crazy for the Dems to get Bush impeached right now.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Bush is small potatoes anymore. I would like to see him impeached but he could never be removed. We need to focus on the Republicans in Congress and their many mistakes.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

It would be easier to start with Congress, Bush isnt going anywhere, just let him keep feeding fuel to the Dem. Fire...


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Reasons cited for seeking Bush's impeachment vary, such as questions about the 2003 invasion of Iraq and the NSA warrantless surveillance controversy. Those who have voiced support for impeachment include some members of the United States Congress, some public opinion polls and demonstrations, various other politicians and government officials, scholars, authors, organizations and members of the media. The political affiliation of those calling for impeachment is predominantly from the political left, and groups affiliated or supportive of anti-war causes, although some notable calls have come from members of the political right.

The United States House of Representatives has taken no formal actions toward the impeachment of President Bush, nor are they scheduled to do so.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

If the Democrats get the House, which is rather likely, I could see it happening. It will just be a political move, but no moreso than the Clinton impeachment.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

You are using the word IF, things wont be any different at this time next year as far as who the House is made up of...


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

hill billy said:


> You are using the word IF, things wont be any different at this time next year as far as who the House is made up of...


Being that I can't predict the future and I am not one to presume, I use the word if. The simple reality is if the election was held today the Democrats would handily win the House. If things do not change drastically the Democrats will indeed hold the House in 2006.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Things maybe looking bad for Republicans due to the Liberal media but I assure you they have nothing to worry about.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Bush does not need to be impeached but we need to move on to a better "regime" and the polls show that the American people are getting tired of a President that said he would lead us to the promised land but has not held up his end of the bargain. I for one have had enough. Let's get back to being American's and not the bully of the world. Killing is not a solution to the problem. We need more friends not more enemies.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

> and the polls show


We have already discussed polls, havent we MT...


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> We have already discussed polls, havent we MT...


The ones which literally all (from Fox to CNN to Zogby) refute your positions on the President, the war in Iraq and the Congress? Indeed we have.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Good day friend it is about time for me to get off work, chat with you guys later...


----------

